# Reverse Number lookup?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anyone here used a reliable reverse number lookup service? I don't mind paying if I have to but need to look up about 20 and don't want to get my credit card info ripped off or incur a lot of extra charges.
thanks!
Cara


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just put the number into a google search, you'll usually come up with information


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use google search also.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.whitepages.com/

Click on the phone tab. Free. Only works on listed numbers, but if it's unlisted they have paid options to try to track down the person.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Had no idea you could Just type cell phone number into Google search and your name and sometimes your address would come up. Shocking -I thought staying off the caller list and on the "no call" list meant that number was not available to the public. 
Learned something new today thanks!


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

If you ever thought your name and number were safe..........think again. 


















was easy and free a few years ago. Now someone figured out the could make money at it, but plenty places to pay for "information".


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Solar Geek said:


> Had no idea you could Just type cell phone number into Google search and your name and sometimes your address would come up. Shocking -I thought staying off the caller list and on the "no call" list meant that number was not available to the public.
> Learned something new today thanks!


Al lot of cell phone numbers will reverse to indicate that the cell phone provider has been assigned the numbers in that range, not to the particular subscriber. The same is true for most voip numbers.

Unfortunately that makes reverse lookup not work so well in this day and age.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Solar Geek said:


> Had no idea you could Just type cell phone number into Google search and your name and sometimes your address would come up. Shocking -I thought staying off the caller list and on the "no call" list meant that number was not available to the public.
> Learned something new today thanks!


 If your number is listed, it will in most cases show up.

In exception to the above would be if you are a telemarketer or similar, someone may have filed a complaint anbd your info may show up..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Being on the no call list just means sales people can&#8217;t call you, regardless of how easy it is to get your number.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> Being on the no call list just means sales people canât call you, regardless of how easy it is to get your number.


I wish you would tell *them* that.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Maura said:


> Being on the no call list just means sales people canât call you, regardless of how easy it is to get your number.


Yes and it does work, I get so few calls since these programs came on line. Now at a election time those do get through but having caller ID I just don't answer the phone.
But in WI we have our OWN No Call List besides the National No Call List, so I am on both and have renewed them both many times over the years. LOL


----------

